# Do you give your pups supplements?



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Our older golden is on supplements for her joint mobility.
Do you give supplements for your pups since the hips and joints are such a concern for goldens?

Occasionally I can hear a click come from our 6 month old pup's joints (similar to how people can crack their knuckles) It does not seem to bother him at all. He is also quite flexible especially during his daily zoomie hour : I am trying not to panic about hip dysplaysia since he is still growing and has come from a responsible breeder but is there anything that we should be giving him to protect or strengthen his joints?

OMG I just clicked my toe - is there something that I should be taking???


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I give my older goldens suppliments. We have a senior section on the forum that has some good threads about tings to do for your senior. I would not give a puppy suppliments like calcium because you dont want him growing too fast or it could cause problems down the road. Now if you hear him clicking when walking, I would have the vet check his hips when you go to the vet.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I was wondering about this too.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been given my Pup Vitamin C as directed by my breeder since she was 10 weeks old. She now gets 1000 mg a day (I half a pill now) because I started her on the Nupro Supplement that has Vitamin C in it plus some glucosamine/MSM in it. Helps maintain a healthy immune system, helps with her coat and joints. It has no preservatives...corn..fillers...or grain. She has been using the nupro for 3 months and I really like it and so does she!! She is 18 months now. I was recommended to it by my dog's handler and she has goldens and labs. So far so good...her prelims on her hips are good and she is cleared for everything else. Some foods will have glucosamine in it...but it may not be enough for the body to synthesize. Hope this helps.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Doug said:


> Do you give supplements for your pups since the hips and joints are such a concern for goldens?


The short answer is no, we don't use supplements at any age. If you're feeding a good food supplements aren't necessary.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I give both my pups salmon oil. I have added vitamin C in the past, but ithey fought it tooth and nail.


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

I give Eric cod liver oil and once every while a supplement containing glucosamine,chondroitin and omega 3.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

I decided to give my puppy hip & joint supplements because he is a rescue and probably doesn't have the healthiest DNA as would be the case with a puppy from a good hobby breeders. This isn't a calcium supplement. I also give my puppy Salmon Oil & Virgin Coconut Oil which he enjoys. Have to give him a boost as he didn't begin life that way!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I give my puppies Vit C (even though dogs make their own, there is some decent evidence that supplementing does help hip ratings ) and a stress B about once a week. I think I have been very successful with producing consistently good hips so I am not going to change anything on the C front. I rarely give oils, but when I do I give salmon or coconut. Not coconut as often as salmon. I tend to buy some, go through that with all the dogs, then run out and not replace it for months.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We started with coconut oil. She had some itchiness and it is pretty much gone now. Her coat is so soft also. She had a soft coat but the coconut oil has taken it to the next level.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> I give my puppies Vit C (even though dogs make their own, there is some decent evidence that supplementing does help hip ratings ) and a stress B about once a week. I think I have been very successful with producing consistently good hips so I am not going to change anything on the C front. I rarely give oils, but when I do I give salmon or coconut. Not coconut as often as salmon. I tend to buy some, go through that with all the dogs, then run out and not replace it for months.


 Robin, how much and what brand do you give? 

I gave a little ester C to Bertie between 10 weeks and 4 months.... backed off after that because of stuff I read about too much CAUSING issues. 

@topic - I did also give Bertie glycoflex (chews) right from the start and still do. Does not hurt anything. Might help. He just thinks he's getting a treat.

About the fish stuff.... I sometimes buy the bottle of salmon oil. But the dogs enjoy having real fish more than eating the squirts of stuff. So 2-3 times a week in winter they get salmon or cod.... I cut their meals and just supplement with the fish. 

The glycoflex is for their joints and muscles. The fish is for immune system (and keeping their noses black just in case it helps).


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Daisy takes Dasuquin for joint health and I give her coconut oil with her dinner.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

My vet told me it would be a good idea to start with glucosamine after 2 years of age in large breeds, but the reality is I've yet to start (he is turning 5 years). Looking at different options, but so far I hear vitamin c and good quality glucosamine supplement (was looking at glycoflex) can only help.


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

*From now on glucosamine everyday for all puppies I have*

After being diagnosed on her 5month anniversary with hip dysplasia, Ella is taking the pills on the photo twice a day as per vet recommendation (she injured her knee and that's why we got the X-rays so early eventhough she doesn't showed signs of the hip problem back then.
I actually can see the difference on the way she gets up when I miss giving her the pills and she only starting taking them a month ago.
These ones are design specifically for large breed puppies like Goldenseal and can be given as early as 3 month until 18month if not mistaken, then it's necessary to change to adult dosage. This specific brand seems to be only available at surgeon vets in Europe, however I can find it more easily in Australia

As for Macau, where we leave I get it order from UK through my vet.

If had known these pills with my previous pup that died 5 years ago I would definitely had given them to him, he was a victim of a hit and run accident and had to go through hip replacement surgery. Lived maybe 7-8 years after that but with visible problems in the mornings specially in cold days


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Megora said:


> Robin, how much and what brand do you give?
> 
> I gave a little ester C to Bertie between 10 weeks and 4 months.... backed off after that because of stuff I read about too much CAUSING issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, I give

Glyco Flex (II or III); 1/2 pill until they are 5ish, then a full pill per day.
Fish Oil tablets: 1 pill per dog per day
Ground Flax Seed: generous tablespoon per dog per day
Coconut Oil: a tablespoon per dog per day

They also get VitaMix'd greens (usually kale or spinach and various lettuce mixes), cucumbers, celery, carrots with yogurt or eggs with shells daily to give a natural source of vitamins, minerals and roughage.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noah gets coconut oil, Grizzly salmon fish oil, Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar, steamed and pulverized veggies (sweet potato, yellow or zucchini, broccoli, cauliflower, spinach and kale) and one raw egg with shell with his dinner kibble. We do 1 tsp of coconut oil per 10 lbs, and 3 pumps of the salmon oil based on his weight. Going to look into the Vit. C now.

He also gets Cosequin daily preventatively.

I just started him on golden paste (turmeric paste) this week for its anti-inflammatory properties and cancer fighting properties to try to stack the odds in his favor. Start with 1/4 tsp per meal. I am also going to start taking it myself for relief from my pinched sciatica nerve.

Golden Paste - Turmeric Recipes

http://www.turmericlife.com.au/turmeric-for-dogs/how-to-feed-turmeric-for-dogs/


----------

